
Iceland Weighs Exporting the Power Bubbling from Below (2013) - lelf
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/21/world/europe/iceland-weighs-exporting-the-power-bubbling-from-below.html?pagewanted=all
======
martinald
Does anyone know what the losses are on HVDC interconnects like this?
Considering it's at least 1500km to any major settlements in the UK (and the
grid is already oversupplied in this area due to the masses of wind power in
Scotland), how much would be lost in transmission?

